# Gurbia



## rikurita

Hola, esta es un poco dificil, queria saber como se dice "gurbia" herramienta filosa y en punta que se usa para tallar en madera, puede ser usada en clases de arte etc.
¿Que me dicen?


----------



## polli

Perdón pero no es *gubia* en lugar de gurbia?


----------



## cabazorro

Efectivamente Polli tiene razón es gubia, "gouge"


----------



## 0scar

Es _gurbia_ también, es más raro pero es.
Y ya que estamos _formón=wood chisel_


----------



## cabazorro

Ok amigo gracias por la información


----------



## maestro_123

En Colombia "gurbia" significa hambre


----------



## Moshe dayan

rikurita said:


> Hola, esta es un poco dificil, queria saber como se dice "gurbia" herramienta filosa y en punta ke se usa para tallar en madera, puede ser usada en clases de arte etc.
> Que me dicen?


Carving knife mi papa era carpintero y usaba bastante Las gurbias Las puede comprar en Amazon busquelas comp carving knife kit tambien wood burning kit see Las recommend para Acer fijuras quemadas en Madera saludos


----------



## joseluisblanco

Según RAE:
*gurbio, bia*
De _gubia._

1. adj. Dicho de un instrumento de metal: Que tiene alguna curvatura.
2. f. Cuba, Ec., Guat., Méx. y Perú. gubia.

O sea que refiere a la segunda acepción, que no se usa en todos lados.
Generalmete es *gouge.*


----------



## Quiegolani

Carving knife x2


----------



## rodelu2

GOUGE es la palabra, las hay "incannel" con el filo hacia adentro, y las hay "outcannel" con el filo hacia afuera. Todas son curvas, de diferentes radios y de diferentes tamaños y se asemejan a los formones por tener mango que se golpea o se empuja con la mano. No son "knives".


----------

